# Help! Over Heating.



## MINI1991 (Feb 17, 2006)

Can Anyone Point Me In The Right Direction To Where The Electric Fan Relay Is On My 2002 Mini Cooper S As Mine Does Not Come On When In Traffic And Like Yesterday It Does Not Take Long For My Cooper S To Look Like A Huge Kettle When It Boils Over.
Or Has Any One Had This Problem Before? And Maybe Advise Me Whats Wrong. As Always With Electrical Faults I Always Start With Checking The Relay.
Thanks In Advance. Looks Like I Will Have To Carry On Driving My Ever Reliable 1971 Mini Cooper Until I Find A Quik Fix.


----------



## BMWintoxication (Dec 14, 2004)

a friend is also having this problem... anyone has the fix yet?


----------



## Car Fanatic (Jul 18, 2006)

MINI1991 said:


> Can Anyone Point Me In The Right Direction To Where The Electric Fan Relay Is On My 2002 Mini Cooper S As Mine Does Not Come On When In Traffic And Like Yesterday It Does Not Take Long For My Cooper S To Look Like A Huge Kettle When It Boils Over.
> Or Has Any One Had This Problem Before? And Maybe Advise Me Whats Wrong. As Always With Electrical Faults I Always Start With Checking The Relay.
> Thanks In Advance. Looks Like I Will Have To Carry On Driving My Ever Reliable 1971 Mini Cooper Until I Find A Quik Fix.


It should be somewhere on the radiator surely? I can check on mine tonight.


----------



## aiiee (Feb 11, 2006)

It's the power steering fan most likely if your's is an older MINI. The power steering and coolling fans are on the same circuit ( It's a 5 amp under the hood ) when the power steering fan gets clogged up and blows it's fuse, the engine overheats because the radiator fan is also blown  there's a campaign at MINI to put these two things on separate circuits. Call Mini Usa for detaiils. Or MINI-whereveryouareintheworld


----------

